# 04 rear bumper question



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

Ive seen a couple pics of people putting the duals of 05 and 06 models on their 04 bumpers,has anyone done this,do you just cut the other slot out,any help would be appreciated.


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

i havent personally seen this done, if you can post some pics maybe we can help figure out a process. 

im curious to see it!


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

After market parts for the 2004 GTO are hard to find these days. 
Most are buying a 2005 or 6 bumper and swapping.
Some cat back exhaust come with a new rear bumper.
http://marylandspeed.com/product_info.php?cPath=58&products_id=575
Here are two from Gravana
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2004_Pontiac_GTO_5.7.aspx?cat=5&subcat=279

Follow this thread


http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123860

I would not suggest trying to cut out a slot. Stock is formed not cut.

Hope this helps a little in your quest.
Blue


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

It does in fact help,Im just going to stick with the factory exhaust setup.Thanks for your replys


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

*'04 Bumper Cut*

I installed custom exhaust with Aero Turbine mufflers and 2.75 pipes on '04. Cut the rear bumper to fit 4" tips. It was not a problem. Made pattern from driver side and used magic marker to layout before cutting. Made several smaller cuts and worked my way to the final cut to make sure I didn't over cut. Viewing from the back you cannot tell the difference between '05/'06 bumper other than it doesn't have center section. Saved $700 for bumper cover. The "custom" part of the exhaust is the welded pipe from front to back. Had to cut the stock pipes to install X pipe and then welded all the way back. The Aero Turbine mufflers look great and sound great.....IMHO!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I personally like the stock look of the 04 rear bumper and exhaust. I know I'm biased because i own one, but I wouldn't change it if I had the money. Kind of gives it that european look. Plus, It's fun to see how confused people are when they hear a V8 with LT's rumblung out those 2 small pipes!:lol:


----------



## germanchris85 (Mar 20, 2007)

Pearl Jam wrote:

I personally like the stock look of the 04 rear bumper and exhaust. I know I'm biased because i own one, but I wouldn't change it if I had the money. Kind of gives it that european look. Plus, It's fun to see how confused people are when they hear a V8 with LT's rumblung out those 2 small pipes!


AGREED!!!


----------



## SanBernoGTO (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's my setup. It's an 04 JBA catback with PFYC bumper inserts.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

That looks really good. Anyone have pics of dual dual outs?


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I was looking at this site http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT5003/GT/Speedbuilt+Banshee+Dual+Exit+Cat-back+Exhaust.html and would like to know if anybody has done this and if it is worth it?


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

SanBernoGTO said:


> Here's my setup. It's an 04 JBA catback with PFYC bumper inserts.


That looks sweet!!! Did you cut out your rear bumper for the passenger rear exhaust yourself? If so, how hard was it to cut it out to match the other side?


----------



## SanBernoGTO (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks. I had my neighbor cut the passenger side and stick in the inserts. It seemed pretty easy. I probably could have done it if I had all the right tools.


----------

